# Is beetle jelly safe for feeder roaches?



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I found some beetle jelly on ebay and would like to know if anyone has tried it with their feeder insects/bugs? Would it be safe to use this stuff with dubia roaches which will then be consumed by lizards?

Wiser Reptiles Beetle Jelly x 20 on eBay (end time 22-Oct-10 16:55:48 BST)

Any info would be great as i can't seem to find much about this stuff!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

dont see why not is supplemented with fresh fruit n veg...


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've no idea what the ingredients are... it looks and sounds like it might contain too much sugar.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They will eat it but it won't last two minutes. You're better off feeding them a custom pellet mix along with fruit and veg as I mention in my guide.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

